# Michigan Field Archers out there?



## Rick Hodges (Nov 3, 2008)

I wouldn't call myself a field archery shooter, but I sure would like to try the venue. Looks and sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Old Crow (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm in Northern Oakland and look to shoot some field next year .... Spend most of my time bumping around on open class 3d but got the itch to try out some field


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Hay Gryfox....I'm a Field Archer and would like to help you bring a Field Range to Lapeer County...30 yrs ago we had a great 14 target Field Course at Lapeer County Sportsman Club that myself and a few others built in '72 but when I left the club in '84 it was taken over by the "chewies"....what club are you talking about???? I for one will help and I can probably find a few others....I shoot 14 targets every day in the summer here in my backyard and I have to do it all on 2 bails so I'm up to having a new place to shoot...the closest range now is in Flint at Flint Bowmen....PM me if you want to talk about it....


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes if you ran a field course I would be there. :thumbs_up


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd love to shoot some other Field courses. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

We have a bunch from Canada that would show up as well, where abouts is Lapeer compared to say Detroit


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

Actually the club is in the Brown City area, can you come across 69? we are northwest of Port Huron. We have some guys from Canada shoot our clubs 3d a few times a year. There was a Canadian club that would come over and run some canoe shoots at our club,years ago. Before my time, but the older members talk about those shoots all the time. I'll have to give Cliff a call, I can't remember the name of the club.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

My club just got finished putting in a course, and we've had some tournaments on it now. My words of wisdom are simply this: "Selling field to 
3Der's is a hard sell, to say the least!"


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

gryfox00 said:


> Actually the club is in the Brown City area, can you come across 69? we are northwest of Port Huron. We have some guys from Canada shoot our clubs 3d a few times a year. There was a Canadian club that would come over and run some canoe shoots at our club,years ago. Before my time, but the older members talk about those shoots all the time. I'll have to give Cliff a call, I can't remember the name of the club.


Kent County Bowhunters


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

gryfox00 said:


> Actually the club is in the Brown City area, can you come across 69? we are northwest of Port Huron. We have some guys from Canada shoot our clubs 3d a few times a year. There was a Canadian club that would come over and run some *canoe shoots *at our club,years ago. Before my time, but the older members talk about those shoots all the time. I'll have to give Cliff a call, I can't remember the name of the club.


I have to know what a "canoe shoot" is! 

Jeremiah


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Sounds like something Pat McManus would do!!! :shade: Ken


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

We had an area that held water, a shallow pond. They would set targets up along the shoreline, paddle the canoe and shoot the targets as they went by. Back when they were dong this, it was mostly traditional bows. Yeah that Kent County Bowhunters sounds familiar !!


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Brown City area??? Got to be Mid thumb bowmans, great club. Don't you guys have half a course set up already?


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah we have one but we can only run the NFAA 300 shoot on it 15 targets longest is 65 yds. Seems a majority of shooters would miss the dreaded 80 yd ???? and we need to add bags at all shots with 50 cm targets. We can only run 1 50 cm target at a bag. So we are looking at stacking the bags and raising the roofs. The other thing I noticed in the NFAA guidelines they seem to favor walk thru courses, ours is walk back. We feel as if walk back is safer !!


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

Ohio_3Der said:


> My club just got finished putting in a course, and we've had some tournaments on it now. My words of wisdom are simply this: "Selling field to
> 3Der's is a hard sell, to say the least!"



So did they eventually try it? I usually shoot 3d myself, but I ran a triathlon and everybody liked the field archery. Ran a summer league on the field course (unknown yardage 2 arrows) baby steps !!and the guys liked it. Next is known yardage & 4 arrows !! NFAA 300 !! hopefully !!


----------



## rjr240 (Aug 13, 2010)

Just shot my first field couse last year, MAA member. love it , want more , ggreat game, like long the spots. 3d is getting old. I'll come to your shoots.
cheers


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

Great ! love to hear it!


----------

